# Weathering track - what next?



## Kholt (Apr 10, 2012)

I have laid track using the Fast Tracks system with both wood and PCB ties. *It is code 83 track from ME. *The roadbed is Flexxbed. *I have pretty much followed the advice of Fast Tracks in painting the track. *I airbrushed both rails and ties with Floquill rail brown. *I then used a rust colored Floquill paint marker pen to paint the rails, bleeding a little bit of color onto the ties to create the illusion of tie plates which of course the Fast Track system does not normally have.

This all looks pretty good and I am quite happy with the results. *The only "problem" is this was all too easy. *I wouldn't mind putting some additional effort into making this look even better, perhaps getting away from the somewhat monochrome look of having the ties all airbrushed with a single color.

Finally, my question is this: *what else could I do at this point to add more realism to what I have now?*

Keep in mine that I have PCB ties interspersed with the wood ties. *What I have done so far does an excellent job of hiding the differences between them. *So I am looking for ideas that build on top of the foundation layer of rail brown Floquill. * I was thinking maybe there was something I could do using a dry brushing technique for example. *I'm looking for some specific ideas, because painting and weathering is not something I'm very good at.

*

Keith


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I would lay the ballast (this will add some character to the ties as the grey dust will settle into cracks, etc) and then run some grimy black pastel powders down the middle of the tracks to simulate oil/grease dropping. You can also sprinkle some rust powders into the ballast in spots for iron rich rocks.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's another twist on painting ties:
http://www.proto87.com/fast-tracks-ties-stain.html

plus what Scott said.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

possibly try mineral spirit washes, & dry brushing with dark brown colored oil paints to represent the creosoat and oil and grease covering the the wooden ties a lot of trials and errors and then when ballast is added,it may look more plauseable. Scott has
some good suggestions too(try different shades of rust color too). Regards,
tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a big difference too between how a well maintained main line
would be ballasted and weathered vs the more or less untidy spur and
yard tracks. Some of those actually have weeds growing between
the rails.

When uncertain, it's always fun to go look at how the real railroader have
their track looking.

Don


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

What's next you say?

Run the trains!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It ain't no fun if the trains don't run.


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

It all seemed "too easy" you say? 

Be careful there - sometimes it IS actually "too easy" it is when you start overthinking it and start adding things when it starts to go to crap. 

If you are happy with it then that is all that matters - and if you must add it it go slowly because there is no such thing as too little weathering - but from experience there IS a thing as too much weathering - lol

Have fun! Sounds like you have a handle on things. 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

waltr said:


> Here's another twist on painting ties:
> http://www.proto87.com/fast-tracks-ties-stain.html
> 
> plus what Scott said.


This link is dead.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, they re-organized their web site.
Here is a fresh link:
http://www.proto87.com/page99.html

I did use this method. Here are some pictures:


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I would recommend weathering powders as well. The powders leave a flat residue behind looking very prototypical. I follow Joe Fugate videos which helped me out a bunch. He uses plaster and colored pigments to weather. The final results look amazing if you ask me. 


http://model-trains-video.com/deal.php


----------

